# Continental Breeding Station CBS Pigeon



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone have success in their birds this year and last year? The reason I'm asking because I'm planning on raising racing pigeons again. I've been out of the sport for nearly 5 years due to college but since I'm done with college and have a decent job, I would like to get back into this sport. Another thing is that I don't want to randomly start picking out birds/pair that I like from their website then find out that they won't want to breed with each other. I know a friend who brought a pair from cbs from selecting on their site and the pair never wanted to breed with one another for some odd reason. Other questions are:

What bloodline(s) are hitting for local club(s) and one loft race(s) with the cbs birds?

How did you pick out a selected pair from their website rather than having a cbs director choose for you?

Does eye signs play a role when selecting the right bird from cbs?

Does anyone know that cbs fly their birds in one loft race(s) beside their local club?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Why are you stuck on CBS birds? Some people have real good luck with them, last year a friend bought 2 young bird teams 20 birds and only had 1 left at the end of the season. Two years ago he had 3 left, at 1K per team I think I could do better getting birds from some one here on PT.
Dave


----------



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

@Crazy Pete

A few reasons why I'm stuck with CBS birds is because a few of my friends have gotten good result from their birds. Also, CBS post there race results unlike some handlers. Another reason is I don't know any trustworthy professional pigeon handler who breed and race their birds beside CBS. I have done a few searches on the net which I've came across to SureBetLoft, Mike Ganus, and other fanciers but there birds are crazy expensive and it seems like they don't race their birds much beside merchant. I just feel comfortable with CBS birds at the moment. Thus, I just had to ask.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My friend that got the birds picked his birds and made sure they were down from Jade and Speedy and they are real good birds, and the older ones bred real good birds this year.
Dave


----------



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

@Crazy Pete

Wow. Congrats to your friend with his success on the birds. I heard that Janssen birds are doing really well along with other bloodlines from CBS. As for me, I'm still debating which bloodlines to get along with doing more research on each individual bloodlines that CBS has currently. Time will tell.


----------

